
2016 Forbes 30 Under 30 in Science - boltzmannbrain
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2016/01/04/30-under-30-in-science-exploring-new-worlds-in-the-stars-and-in-our-cells/
======
setra
I can't even use this site... The ads are horribly invasive. They also do that
thing where they make you click to see every person so they can get more ad
views, and page reloads.

